

Business Grads Look Beyond Wall Street - physcab
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/18/business/economy/18grads.html?hp

======
garply
I'm opening a gourmet dessert store this summer. Last week a Harvard MBA
student asked me if she could do a free summer internship for me so that she
can have something to put on her resume. I'm still really surprised about it -
is the market for MBA students really that bad? Well, I'm not going to turn
down free labor.

~~~
carbon8
_"is the market for MBA students really that bad?"_

It's not the best job market, but I don't think that person is necessarily an
indicator of what's being faced by recent or upcoming MBA grads. Among the big
benefits of going to a top-tier school like Harvard are things like the
recruitment programs and alumni networks, and I haven't heard anything about
them being completely tapped out. What grads are facing are fewer options,
less favorable positions to choose from and less pay than people graduating in
other years.

I'd speculate that she is probably just more interested in working on an
attractive and fun project like a gourmet dessert store than going through an
intensive recruitment process and entering something like an executive
rotation program during the economic downturn. Hell, I know I would be (but
that's like all of us here on HN, right?)

------
admoin
It's interesting that they chose to focus on undergrad business students
rather than MBAs. I would guess that undergrad biz majors are going to be more
flexible about career options than MBA students.

